# 내



## yimei

Hi, I am an account executive at an advertising firm. I was compiling a translated Korean document and found an unexpected hard return between two words. I don't read Korean at all. So, I need help making sure the sentences and words are parsed correctly.

Here is the English:​Prior to the in-person interview, please spend 5-10 minutes per day, for 2-3 days, to complete the enclosed at-home survey.  We will discuss the your experiences during the in-person interview.​
Here is the Korean (note the concerning word is in Red).내에서 2-3일 동안 약 5-10분의 시간을 내시어 귀하 가정  내 실시용 설문조사를 작성해 주십시오.  직접 대면 인터뷰 시에 귀하의 경험에 대해 논의하게 될 것입니다.​
Questions:
1) should the word be attached to a nearby word? 
2) was there supposed to be a hard return/break in this sentence? Can it run together in one line?
3) should this word stand alone (i.e. a space before and after it?)
4) finally, how is the translation? no additions, omissions or changes to the meaning?

Thanks a whole bunch!


----------



## Kross

1) should the word be attached to a nearby word? No, it's fine as it is. For example: 가정 *내* 폭력 (violence at home)
2) was there supposed to be a hard return/break in this sentence? Can it run together in one line? I think there is no need for a hard return here because the sentence conveys a simple idea and its length is not too long.
3) should this word stand alone (i.e. a space before and after it?) Yes. 
4) finally, how is the translation? no additions, omissions or changes to the meaning? Mostly fine, but there should be a change made to the first three words at the beginning. That doesn't sound right to me. I'd like to change '내에서 2 - 3일 동안' into '2 -3 일 내에서,'.


----------



## yonh

yimei said:


> I was compiling a translated Korean document and found an unexpected hard return between two words.
> 1) should the word be attached to a nearby word?
> 2) was there supposed to be a hard return/break in this sentence? Can it run together in one line?


There is no rule for inserting a line-break in Korean language. Also dividing a word at the end of a line is very common. No hyphenation. Of course, a good hard return makes text more readable, but you don't need to worry about it.


yimei said:


> 내에서 2-3일 동안 약 5-10분의


In East Asian languages, a wave dash is used instead of a dash or a hyphen to indicate a range of values. A tilde is widely used because it is on the keyboard.
2-3일 → 2~3일​5-10분 → 5~10분​I have no idea where '내에서' came from. Maybe part of the first phrase that is translated incompletely.


----------



## yimei

Thanks so much for the help!


----------

